# trail cams



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i have a question for all you trappers.
do you or have you used a trail cam in your sets?

i missed alot of critters last year, as i am still a rookie.
would a trail cam be worth setting up to see why i miss?
or would the added gear be hindering my set?

it is a moultrie with IR so there is no flash.

thoughts?


----------



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll reply to your post! Try it and see what happens. What do you have to lose right?


----------

